# Lake Chapala Area Help



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

I am coming to the Lake Chapala area sometime around the end of March. I was hoping to get some suggestions on a very reasonable place to rent for about two weeks while i get my bearings and locate a longer term rental. It is just me a single male age 63 in very good health and very mobile. My only real requirements are safe and clean but a convenient location to base from would be nice. I will need to use local transportation or rent a motorbike if possible. I am currently in the Philippines and am looking for a milder and softer climate, and to be closer to the USA and family, originally from Maryland USA. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think the reasonable rentals will be hard to find in March as it is high season. Check the Chapala websites and the realtors in the area and see what you can find.
I am not aware that you can rent motos but maybe you can. I do not know. You can see lots of scooters in the town of Jocotepec but not that many in the other towns. You may want to rent a car to se the area and get a feel for the various villages and then go by bus, there is decent public transportation and taxis or drivers while you look afor a moto.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Years ago I stayed for a week in a motel across from the Ajijic Plaza for about $35us a night ..... or a B&B


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

By the end of March, many seasonal tourists are leaving to return NOB, so there will be lots available after the first of April. However, there will be lots available now, as not as many people come for the winter from NOB as before the cartel violence became local. In Chapala, there are rentals at the "cow" and at a hotel down a block and up on the other side of the street. Many short term tourists have stayed at both very reasonable while they searched the area for long term housing. Ask people in the Plaza in Chapala, people are glad to help. Also, the American Legion has many knowledgeable members and a bulletin board with rentals, and a great breakfast and lunch. It is down Morelos, on the right (about 4 blocks). Ask people. Much cheaper in Chapala. Good luck.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

coondawg said:


> By the end of March, many seasonal tourists are leaving to return NOB, so there will be lots available after the first of April. However, there will be lots available now, as not as many people come for the winter from NOB as before the cartel violence became local.
> ...


Coondawg, I am not asking this as a rhetorical or inflammatory question. I am genuinely curious. It seems that many of your posts contain some type of negative commentary regarding Mexico. Other than your wife, whom I believe you love dearly, and perhaps the climate, what are some things about Mexico that you actually LIKE, or at least feel positive about?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The cartel violence is gone for right now . A local told me the pattern of the snowbirds has changed, they do not come to spend the whole winter but will come for a month go somewhere else or back and sometimes come back again. , That was last year, who knows what will happen this year.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

I second Chapala, it is the largest of the cities on the lake but it is still a small quaint pueblo with cobble stoned streets and the most vibrant lake front boardwalk on the whole lake. I have recently seen quite a few rentals while walking around town in Chapala. We didn't get a lot of snowbirds this season, I don´t know about Ajijic, but to Chapala very few came, hence, the abundant supply of houses for rent. About the crime and narco activity, in 2011 there was a very brief period of some crime and narco activity culminating in the murder of around 18 young local men found decapitated on the highway to Guadalajara. Since that time the police became very active hunting down the bad guys and we haven't had hardly any serious or cartel related crime that I am aware of. It feels very safe here in Chapala, you can walk the streets day and night in this little town without feeling like you are taking any risk at all. I walk every night on the beautiful boardwalk or malecon and I see families and people out until very late, frequently untill 12 midnight. Ajijic and Chapala are about 10 mins down the road from each other. If you feel the need to be around a large number of Americans and Canadians and to eat at upscale restaurants often, then Ajijic is your pueblo. If you prefer more level and wider sidewalks with a healthy sprinkling of expats from time to time and much cheaper prices Chapala or Jocotepec will be your pueblo of choice. Oh and one more thing. In Mexico we have this thing called pueblos magicos or Magic towns. In each state the prettiest, most historic, and best maintained towns get nominated as magic towns and after that they receive extra govt funding to keep the little pueblo looking beautiful. Well, Chapala's new mayor just announced recently that he is aiming to make Chapala Jalisco's next pueblo magico and he has a lot of beautification projects going on around town right now.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Another thing about the rentals is many people that come here find a hotel or B&B to stay in for a week or two while they are walking the streets looking for that perfect rental. You can find one on the internet of course, but usually the ones on the internet are higher end rentals and the prices are quoted in dollars. They are excellent at taking pictures where the house looks huge and perfect but you will not get to see the flaws and the neighborhood which are very important to know. If you walk the streets looking for se renta signs with a notebook in hand you will get a much better deal.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The standards for Pueblos Magicos is way down if you look at the new entroes so it should not be too difficult to get in now it all depends if it will be Ajijic or Chapala. I do not see Chapala as Pueblo Magico but when you see Palenque was elected this year, it shows that there is room for every town. I know the ruins are spectacular but the town?? It is a dump and they still got itGive me Chapala over Palenque any day, for one the climate is way superior and you can walk around without sweating .


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

What is the price range you are looking for in a permanent rental? (What's reasonable to one person is too much for another)

For a temporary place to stay: there are a few hotels and B&B's in Ajijic, centrally located, that are very reasonable ($50 US and less)
Also, Hotel Perico in Chapala has good rates. 

Re "Pueblo Magico" status: Nothing around this area qualifies, IMO. Nice place to live, though.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

A lot of the Pueblos Magicos beauty is skin deep, you get out ot the colonial center and the towns are ugly. Some are tuny town what I call one hour town..you walk around for one hour and you are done. Some were historically important at one time but as I said once you leave the quare you are done. Some others are near a major attraction like el Tajin or Palenque but the town itself?? Chapala or Ajijic would qualify as they are on the largest lake in Mexico... I have visited many Pueblos Magicos and they are all over the place, from really interesting and beautiful places to small towns with no much to see except for the well know attraction next to it or a small (very small) attractice tiny place in the middle of a State that is pretty ugly and so on..The villages around the lake do stand a chance if the Pueblos Magicos do not change their standard. .The main standard is that it has to attract tourism and not much else at this time so the lake qualifies.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Are there good Spanish teachers in the lake Chapala area? Ones with good training and up to date on communicative methods?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Are there good Spanish teachers in the lake Chapala area? Ones with good training and up to date on communicative methods?


Many are satisfied with what is offered at Lakeside. However, probably in Guadalajara  there will be more modern instructors. The Jalisco area is not as recognized for instruction as are places like Guanajuato, Puebla, Oaxaca, etc.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Just another comment on Chapala. I moved there in 1999 and recently moved away because there had become too much change in the last 4 years( conditions created by the 2011 activities, etc.) to make my time there as rewarding as it was before. I still visit friends 3-4 times a year. All in Chapala is not safe, so ask around. There are gangs maybe 4 blocks away from the main drag and you would not want to walk through there late at night, and certainly not alone. Above the main drag is not a safe area after dark, the further you get away from the town center, the more dangerous it can be. Police patrol the main tourist drag, so just stay there or ask old timers if you have a need to wander other areas at night, Common sense takes many people a long way in life. Old Timers and good info available at the American Legion. Suerte.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What a recommendation! Why would you move to a place where only the main drag is safe..there are plenty of other place where it is safer than that. Like Ajijic for exemple.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, Coondawg you are correct. Not every neighborhood or shantytown is equally safe in Chapala to walk around at night. Like every good city Chapala has a few iffy areas too. You are referring to the towns' ghetto which is up on the hill called Tepehua and San Miguel's barrio. And yes it does seem rather close to the good parts of town, although it is a good steep climb to get up into those barrios. The reason it feels so close to the nice parts is that everything is extremely close to everything in Chapala. It is a small town where you can walk from one side of town to the clear other side in about 15 mins. I think to the majority of people it would appear obvious not to climb up into those rundown barrios at night. But of course not everybody has comparative levels of common sense. And believe it or not there are even a good handful of expats that own homes up in those barrios, so it would not be fair to call the entire neighborhood as poverty stricken. If you live in most parts of Chapala I doubt that you will find it unreasonably dangerous. Just use common sense. The cholos or gangsters usually keep to their barrios at night because if they descend down into town they will be harassed by police. But everybody experiences life differently. Just think of all the shootings happening in all the small US towns. Nobody knows when their time will come and no place is guaranteed to be safe.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

And who said that Ajijic was safer than Chapala. Ajijic has its own gangs and ghettos and set of problems. Ajijic's main problems are it's ostentatious wealth (compared to Chapala at least) and it's large concentration of elderly foreign and assumedly wealthy population. These factors attract a certain level of petty crime and perhaps petty crime gone wrong than lets say the more humbler environs of Chapala. When you hear about break ins and mustard bandits and solo women being assaulted and robbed on the sidewalk during the day, you will find that it generally happened in or around Ajijic. Just verify that on the other Chapala board.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

One day my neighbor asked me to help him. He had heard screams in the street in Ajijic and had let in a young well dress woman into his house as she seemed to be very distressed. He asked me to ask her what the problem was. 
We live in Ajijic not very far from the panteón and the woman said that she had lost a baby and had to pay for the funeral and that on her way back from work she had been assaulted, ganged raped and robbed of her money and cell phone. I asked her where she lived and she said she was from Ixtlahuacan but lived up a hilll in Chapala. We offered to call the police and she did not want to have anything to do with it. My neighbor offered to take her to a doctor and she was ok was that and she told us where to go in Chapala, the doctor checked her out. She appeared to have problems walking and the doctor told her to get an HIV test and also get an xray. Then I realized she was a whore and probably had been attacked and gang raped near the cemetary. My neighbor offered her money for the test and she was crying saying she needed more for the funeral. I told her to forget the funeral and spend the money on the test. She offered to show me the results and I told her I was not interested. My friend had given her money , it was her money and she could do whatever she wanted to but thet he gave her the money to take care of herself not the coffin.. Then we drove up the hill, it was about 2 am by that time, and I know that the hills are not good places to go to in most of Mexico and when I saw the people up there I told my neighbor to drop the woman off and get the heck out of there as soon as he could while he could, the streets were very narrow and it was the perfect place to get stuck. She had us drop her off at some place where a woman came out and asked for money.. and we got out of there as fast as we could. It was the perfect cour des miracles where the blinds can see and the one leg man starts walking around at night..
I told my neighbor that the next time he needed a translater not to call me.. That is a scary place at night. Yes thank God all the neighborhoods are not that way in Chapala.
I live near 6th Esquinas so I do know about the gangs and I can tell you that Tepehua is way worst than 6 Esquinas at night. The joke in one of the street where many of the gang bangers live is that it is the safest street in town because they sleep during the day and are out working at night so apparently they do not stick around the heart of the neighborhood here.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

What a recommendation for Ajijic, no?  And, if you check the violent crimes and other petty criomes, you may find that Ajijic leads the way at Lakeside. Just sayin'.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes there is more money in Ajijic so more robberies.The thieves are not stupid right now they are working La Salvias one of the nice place in the hills. It all makes sense..
I do not need to recommend Ajijic as I like it and really do not care if people move here or not.
People come and people go , you left Chapala because it was too violent and I stayed in Ajijic and that is the way it goes.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

citlali said:


> , you left Chapala because it was too violent and I stayed in Ajijic and that is the way it goes.


Don't know where you got that. I certainly did not say that. Maybe you should try reading what I said again, just to be fair, no?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

After reading all of these posts about robberies and such in bucolic Chapala and Ajijic, I feel very happy (and much safer) to be living in the middle of Mexico City.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

To be fair, both places Ajijic and Chapala also including all the small pueblos along the lake are beautiful and wonderful places to live. They all come with their sets of pros and cons and they are all very similar in some ways and also quite different in others. This forum should never become the place to argue how one town is the best and all the other towns are inferior and/or crappy places to live. I've seen that way too many times on these forums. In addition, there is absolutely nothing wrong with discussing the many differences and misconceptions that are visible in the various towns around this lovely lake that so many of us call home. Lake Chapala is a fine place to live that offers something for everybody.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

Robberies, assaults, murders, and crime in general is not very common in this region. It happens from time to time, yes, just as it does in any city in the world. But when it does happen here people talk about it for months. We are still talking about the violence that occurred almost five years ago. Since we live in a foreign country many people here find comfort in these forums where they can gossip and talk about all the negative things going around in the world around them. Imagine if we all lived together in a medium sized city in the US and every time something bad happened we all sat around talking about it on a local forum and freaking out. Gosh, many people would probably be too afraid to set one foot outside their homes.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We certainly enjoyed living in Chapala for many years. The last 2-3, not near as much. It lost its charm and appeal for us, from what it offered before. That is why we moved. Everyone should live where they are happy, and we were no longer happy in Chapala, so we moved. And now, we find we are happiest when we spend more time NOB, as things there have really changed for the better (at least where we frequent). YMMD. Nothing stays the same, it gets better, or worse. We will always have fond memories of the "old" Chapala.


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know anything about the "old Chapala" that you are referring to, but we moved to Chapala in 2011 right before the violence happened. It was scary, brief, and the police got active, lots of people were arrested and the violence has not reoccurred as far as I am aware of in our little pocket of paradise. In fact, I see Chapala making many improvements to our little town. Many of the streets have had better smoother cobble stone placed on them. Many of the sidewalks are new and improved. The on going beautification projects that are going on are really improving the image of Chapala. The lake and malecon now look better than ever. The new mayor plans to renovate Cristiania Park very soon. Chapala is looking great again after the neglect of the previous administration. I'm out talking to people daily, local Mexicans and expats and I almost never hear about crime anymore and when I do, it is very rare that it happened here. Coondawg, maybe if you came back for a visit you might find the ol' Chapala has returned bruised maybe, but shinier and more vibrant as ever before.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We do come back, about 3 times a year for 4-5 days, to visit "old" friends, see our dentist (Lourdes), and see the "sights". Maybe why we have lost so much interest is that Tom, Janie, Bob, and Rony no longer are there, and those people are impossible to replace in our lives. The Consignment Shoppe has gone to the dogs, and Chapala is just not a sleepy, Mexican pueblo any more. We did not move because of "crime". But, at one time, it was "special" to us. Enjoy your time there. We are very happy with our new lives.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The old Chapala was dumpy and shabby, it looks 10 times better now and it has way more to offer.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

That is just your opinion, not ours.  It does not have more to offer to us, maybe to you. Quality is important to us, not quantity. Some people are easily pleased. So, we left it to you to enjoy, so enjoy. Good night.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's avoid jabs at other forum member's likes and dislikes, ok?


----------



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

I am hoping for a room for maybe two weeks at around $25 to $30 / night.. fork long term i am hoping to find something around $400... i am coming from the Philippines so maybe my budget will need adjusting once i am there...? I do not need a lot of space as it is just me.. but i do like the outdoors.. so some kind of outdoor area would be nice.. and a view is always good.. maybe too much to hope for..lol.. Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Knuckles135 said:


> I am hoping for a room for maybe two weeks at around $25 to $30 / night.. fork long term i am hoping to find something around $400... i am coming from the Philippines so maybe my budget will need adjusting once i am there...? I do not need a lot of space as it is just me.. but i do like the outdoors.. so some kind of outdoor area would be nice.. and a view is always good.. maybe too much to hope for..lol.. Thanks


$25-30 usd = $400-500 mxn. You can get hotel rooms for that in most places in Mexico. I can't speak for Chapala or Ajijic specifically. You can get a bed in hostels for about half of that, not a savings if there are two people but for singles, it is cheaper.

$400 usd = $2500 mxn. There are one bedroom apts or studios available at that price, but it is at the low end for apartments. You can rent rooms with shared bath and kitchens for less.


----------



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for your info but i am a little confused.. when you addressed the hotel at $25 to $39 you said your were not sure about the Lake area..? does this mean you are from another area.. if so . then i am not sure about your info on longer term rentals there...? are you speaking of Mexico in general or the Chapala area specifically ???


----------



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thanks for the replies*

I want to thank all the members for the many replies to my question on finding a short term and then longer term rental in the Chapala area...I am feeling right at home now as the responses were quite animated at times and sparked some lively discussion on the likes and dislikes of various individuals. Many of the things discussed involve personal likes dislikes and fears or comfort.. everyone will differ.. as a new expat only one year away from the USA and here in the Philippines i run into the same types of concerns and discussions; perhaps expat life is similar all around the world. There is crime everywhere and criminals look for opportunity. No one can ever be totally safe but from what i can see Chapala is not the most dangerous place and probably rather average in crime for expat destinations anywhere. If anyone else would like to comment on my budget of around $400 USD for a long term rental please let me hear from you, what are my prospects.. it is just me so a one bedroom is all i need..? Thanks again


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

I know that behind the plaza on Juarez street there is a small economical hotel called Las Palmas and doubt it would cost more than $25 a night. Just don't expect anything luxurious. And across the main avenue from the plaza is another affordable hotel called Las Calandrias I think. And they also have longer term rooms with a kitchenette and patio out back. I know a few expats live there full time and its cheap. If our friend Rony from Belgium was still here, he had a knack for finding houses for rent in Chapala usually in and around $200 a month. Near my house is a group of cheap apartments that they were asking for $1000 pesos a month or around $67 dollars a month. Cheap can be found here, you just have to have patience and hit the streets knocking on doors. Good luck!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Knuckles135 said:


> Thanks for your info but i am a little confused.. when you addressed the hotel at $25 to $39 you said your were not sure about the Lake area..? does this mean you are from another area.. if so . then i am not sure about your info on longer term rentals there...? are you speaking of Mexico in general or the Chapala area specifically ???


I am in Guadalajara, about an hour north of the Lake Chapala area, but I was speaking about Mexico in general. I see hotels everywhere for about $400 mxn/night.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Knuckles135 said:


> I am hoping for a room for maybe two weeks at around $25 to $30 / night.. fork long term i am hoping to find something around $400... i am coming from the Philippines so maybe my budget will need adjusting once i am there...? I do not need a lot of space as it is just me.. but i do like the outdoors.. so some kind of outdoor area would be nice.. and a view is always good.. maybe too much to hope for..lol.. Thanks


While posting of our lost friends in Chapala, we realized that there are apartments near the American Legion in Chapala. They are very reasonable (maybe 3,000-3,500p a month for 1 BR/1B, kitchen, bills paid, furnished). Isabel y Alberto are the owners (very easy to work with). Several of our friends who have moved away return for a month or 2 and stay there. I believe I have the phone number and I will call them to see what they may have available at that time (if you give your permission). Makes a very good "home base" while you look around. We had a 3/2 unfurnished house (2 years ago) that we rented on the same street for 2,500p a month + utilities. We played "musical houses" until we found the right one, a common practice among "old timers" in Chapala. The nice thing about rentals, often you can make a counter offer that will be accepted in Chapala (not Ajijic), because many Mexicans prefer "gringos" as renters. You should always pay only in pesos (they will want dollars), and be firm. $300 USD in pesos will get you something very decent in Chapala. Suerte.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you want to live in Ajijic instead of Chapala (they're both just fine), the prices are higher. For example, a newer, furnished, one bedroom casita with all utilities included, in a good area near the lake, is available in my neighborhood for $500 US. There are a few under that, but that's about average for long term.
During high season and for short term, it's more.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The poster could also look at Jocotepec where accomodations are also cheaper . We have friends who hace a really cute place on the second floor of an old house on the lake in El Chante and that is very reasonnable. Iy is a question of looking and looking..


----------



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the replies with very good detailed information on the rentals in the area.. this is exactly what i needed and is so hard to get sometimes.. real answers and prices.. I see i have several choices at and a little above my target budget so i am certain i can find what i want.. thank you again so much for the help.. I am not yet certain of my exact travel dates.. sometime either the end of March or April i think.. i think the later i can get there the better it might be for the rental market... Muchas Gracias


----------



## Webbyjk (Mar 20, 2012)

I've stayed at "Casa Mis Amores" just a few steps from the plaza in Ajijic and it's worth it. The owner will let you pay for a month ($450-600) and if you only stay 1 or 2 weeks, you can use the remainder of your time at a later date. It works out great for me because I usually only stay a few weeks at a time. There is also "Ajiic Plaza Suites" located on the main plaza (Colon Street) and they will do the same deal but it's not as nice. I'd give Mis Amores a 8 or 9 and Plaza Suites maybe a 3 or 4 - even by Mexican standards. What others have said about the differences of Ajijic and Chapala is true. Ajijic is more "artsy" and it seems to be more concentrated. By that I mean everything is very close. You can walk to nearly everywhere and taxis arent expensive but - it is more "hilly", walking up and down those hills gets old and the quant cobblestone sidewalks get old fast. 

Mis Amores had a great resturaunt when I was last there in May of '15 but if you walk across the street to "Davids"....oh man, talk about food your grandmother use to make...and for 4-6 bucks. Mis Amores is on Hildago, 1 block from the plaza.

Another option is "El Jardin de Ninette" located #7 Javier Mina - 5 or 6 blocks from the plaza. It's a fantastic small hotel, the owner is from the US, Cathy, I think was her name, Lyndon is the maintence guy. That place is a little more spendy but it's worth it. I paid $800 a month there but that was for the largest apartment with the pool 5 feet from the back door. Also, Lyndon told me about a rental car place that rents old VW bugs, there is also a car rental place on the main "Highway or Caratera". I also noticed a place now renting golf carts for the day in Ajijic. All these places you can find on the internet.

Don't fall for the "on-line" prices of some of the car rental places. You'll see prices of like $7 or $8 dollars a day. What they don't include in that price is all the fees and extra insurance requirments they tack on. A reasonable rate you can expect to pay for a car rental in Mexico is about the same you would pay in the US, about $35 a day with all the fees included. I think Lyndon told me the VW bug company charged $25 a day but I never checked that out as I usually walk everywhere or take the bus - $8 pesos, or taxi.

Good luck. I hope you like the area. I think you will.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The Jardin de Ninette has moved but it is only a restaurant. The hotel Casa del Sol is owned by Cathy ROberts and it is a nice place and still at the same address on Javier Mina.


----------



## Webbyjk (Mar 20, 2012)

citlali said:


> The Jardin de Ninette has moved but it is only a restaurant. The hotel Casa del Sol is owned by Cathy ROberts and it is a nice place and still at the same address on Javier Mina.


That is correct. I'd forgotten the restaurant and hotel were different names. I found the business card for the restaurant and was going by that but yes you are correct regarding the different names.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> The Jardin de Ninette has moved but it is only a restaurant. The hotel Casa del Sol is owned by Cathy Roberts and it is a nice place and still at the same address on Javier Mina.


My daughter and Son-in-law stayed at Casa del Sol for a week a few years ago. They liked it a lot. I had breakfast there one morning. It seems like a nice bed and breakfast.


----------

